# Babyliss Big Hair - anyone tried it?



## ShesAFoxyLady (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi everyone,

  	I've recently started seeing TV adverts for the 'Babyliss Big Hair' and I admit, it sounds pretty good but I'm a bit wary incase the rotating brush could cause damage to my fine, highlighted hair (not in the best of condition due to previous bleaching)?

  	Has anyone tried it? What do you think, would it be likely to cause any damage?

  	I love the idea of anything that will help give me some decent volume!

  	Link & video here for anyone who hasn't seen it:

  	http://www.babyliss.co.uk/stylers_2775u.html

  	Thanks all


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Oct 31, 2010)

no-one?


----------

